# قصة الغسيل الكلوي



## احمد أزار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أخواني اليكم هذا الرابط لتعرفون بداية اختراع أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي وتطورها الي الأجهزة الموجودة حاليا

http://renux.dmed.ed.ac.uk/EdREN/HistoryRRT.html#anchor77140


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر ..على هذا الموقع

وبانتضار المزيد من نتائج تصفحك وبحثك.


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسي جدا ياباش مهندس بس ياريت لو كان عربي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بأسم اعضاء قسم الهندسة الطبية المحترمون .

نرحب لأنضمامك الى القسمنا المميز .

متمنين من الباري عزة وجل ان نكون اوفياء لك .

وان تكون صديق واخ دائم لنا .

البغدادي .


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مايو 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> الف شكر ..على هذا الموقع
> 
> وبانتضار المزيد من نتائج تصفحك وبحثك.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
احب امسي عليكم بمناسبة دخولي هذا المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عيفك طيب احب امسي عليكم وشكرا 
م/ 2627


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

السلام كيفك 
احب اشكرك


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

وهناك العديد من الأحماض الأخرى التى تحتاج الى مزيد من البحث للتعرف عليها. 
يد بيد نبنى ونشيد
والى الأمام
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## ابو ايه (16 مايو 2007)

مشكور كتير كتيييييييييييير


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

يسعدن ويشرفني أن أكون أحد أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يجمع العائلة الكيميائية 
وهذه معلومة بسيطة حامض الكبريتيك يسمى في بعض الدول بالتيزاب وهو محلول يستخدم في بطاريات السيارات


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

ولاننسى ماللقواعد من اهمية كما للاحماض عند الكيميائين المسلمين الاوائل
فهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم كان يعرف باسم البوتاس
هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم عرف باسم الجير المطفأ
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الصودا الكاوية
كربونات الصوديوم النترون


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

روعة الموضوع تكمن فى مقدار اهتمامك وحرصك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

ابو اية السلام
معك المهندس 2627
تشرفنا بمعرفتك


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

نشوفكم على خير


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

*:14: روعة الموضوع تكمن فى مقدار اهتمامك وحرصك
بارك الله فيك:1: *​


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

:63: يسعدن ويشرفني أن أكون أحد أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يجمع العائلة الكيميائية 
وهذه معلومة بسيطة حامض الكبريتيك يسمى في بعض الدول بالتيزاب وهو محلول يستخدم في بطاريات السيارات:77:


----------



## المهندس 2627 (16 مايو 2007)

*:30: ولاننسى ماللقواعد من اهمية كما للاحماض عند الكيميائين المسلمين الاوائل
فهيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم كان يعرف باسم البوتاس
هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم عرف باسم الجير المطفأ
هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الصودا الكاوية
كربونات الصوديوم النترون:30: *


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور علي هذا التقرير الرائع


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

درست وعملت في هذا المجال لأكثر من سنة ، ومجال الغسيل الكلوي مجال حساس جدا كما أن صيانة جهاز الغسيل الكلوي أكثر متعة


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

أحيييييييك


----------



## فاروق سعيد (18 مايو 2007)

*وووووووووووووووووووووو*



Prof_Mofasa قال:


> ميرسي جدا ياباش مهندس بس ياريت لو كان عربي


لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل​


----------



## أبوأريج (19 مايو 2007)

الأخ/فاروق سعيد
الرد غير واضح أرجو الإفادة


----------



## أبوأريج (19 مايو 2007)

المهندس 2627
أشكرك يالغالي ونرجو أن تتحفنا بكل معلوماتك الثرة


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

*:67: تحياتي لابو اريج :67: *
*:1: شكرا لك :1: *​


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

ابو ايا شكرا


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

الله يخليك شكرا


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

فاروق سعيد قال:


> لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل​


شكرا لكم وترقبو الجديد


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

نريد الجديد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

الله معكم نركم على خير


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

احب ان ارى الجديد في هذا المنتدى


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

تحياتي ل ا بو اريج


----------



## المهندس 2627 (24 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## tigersking007 (26 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس احمد


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

اللينك لايعمل معي اخي الكريم


----------



## زهرة القمر (25 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذا الرابط المفيد جدا والقيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## amod (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير موقع رائع 
اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## ميدوbd (15 يوليو 2011)

*جهاز غسيل الكلى*

السلام عليكم لو تكرمتم بسال عن اي معلومات عن جهاز bbrown
_fresenus لغسيل الكلى (المكونات-طريقة التشغيل-الاعطال-وطرق المعالجه)بالتفصيل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على البادرة الجميلة يا باشمهندس


----------

